# obd scanner for 03 ducato



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all , 
im looking into getting a obd scanner for my van , wonder if anyone has any pointers , seem to be a few on ebay . Would be good to able read audi engine codes , so universal scanner ?? any ideas thanks in advance gary


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi, you will find that you cannot use a standard OBD reader on Fiat.

You will need to download Fiat ECU scan and buy a set of connection leads for a laptop or mobile PC similar to Ebay item 251174839622 which is the route I had to follow On my daughters Punto Grande and our Ducato


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

Topefisher said:


> Hi, you will find that you cannot use a standard OBD reader on Fiat.
> 
> You will need to download Fiat ECU scan and buy a set of connection leads for a laptop or mobile PC similar to Ebay item 251174839622 which is the route I had to follow On my daughters Punto Grande and our Ducato


There is no such thing as a "standard" ODB reader each one is different and serves different purposes.

The simplest one to buy is generally the ELM327 clones you can get on ebay from £10-20~.

If you get a ELM327 clone make sure its the one with the blue on orange sticker one. You can generally use any ECU reading software but with the ELM327 you are limited to what data you get i.e. you will at least get fault codes and be able to clear them and on some vehicles you can get all information.

If you have an android phone you can use Torque App with the bluetooth ELM327 which is far better than using a laptop.

IIRC the Fiats use the KWP protocol so should get some useful information at least.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

We purchased our workshops OBD and CANBUS kit from http://www.gendan.co.uk/

http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_FESPKG.html This is the package we purchased which gives us the three cables required for Fiats and the KKL cable for VW's. It came with the MultiECUScan software which was originally FiatECUScan and also a general OBD software. If you want to go in to more detail with VW then you need VAGCOM.

OBD is a set of standard data that can be read using a multitude of tools. MultiECUScan and VAGCOM were developed to allow access to the manufacturer specific codes etc which falls outside of the standard OBD codes.

Gendan are very helpful, so it may be worth a call.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

premiermotorhomes said:


> We purchased our workshops OBD and CANBUS kit from http://www.gendan.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.gendan.co.uk/product_FESPKG.html This is the package we purchased which gives us the three cables required for Fiats and the KKL cable for VW's. It came with the MultiECUScan software which was originally FiatECUScan and also a general OBD software. If you want to go in to more detail with VW then you need VAGCOM.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is a sort of extension on the exercise I partially did 6 mths ago.

I also bought approx 18mths prior to this and still have what I call a generic OBDII reader but with VAG capability which is the Autel MAXSCAN VAG405 which also covers Audi/VW and I believe Seat (VW based)

Many of the OBDII readers on Ebay did not have the VAG capability at the time but I thought this may have later benefits at the time..

I bought it specifically for my Triumph motorcycles needing to cancel generic OBDII codes after diagnosing and problem resolving.

However as mentioned by Chris, it would not cover all the Fiat Specific codes so you would be left thinking what you have missed or how to clear them if you had any that could be (after problem resolution). This Autel reader is minimalistic in its coverage in comparison to what the FiatMultiscan capabilities were at the time when I last used it.

If the extra KKL cable Chris mentions covers the VW for VAGCOM and the latest multiscan software does, then its got to be the way to go.

I wouldn,t bother with anything less


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Topefisher said:


> Hi, you will find that you cannot use a standard OBD reader on Fiat.
> 
> You will need to download Fiat ECU scan and buy a set of connection leads for a laptop or mobile PC similar to Ebay item 251174839622 which is the route I had to follow On my daughters Punto Grande and our Ducato


Why is that? I recently bought one to fit my Fiat Stilo and it works just fine, and no laptop required either. This is the one I bought - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Any-Car-E...iagnostic_Tools_Equipment&hash=item1c28956e42


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

Spiritofherald said:


> Topefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, you will find that you cannot use a standard OBD reader on Fiat.
> ...


Yes it will be like my VAG405 but without the VAGCOM capabilities.
You will see all the generic.

How does your reader perform with the Fiat specific codes?
Have you a list of of all their codes?

Perhaps I should rephrase from 'cannot use' to limited use maybe


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

quote="Topefisher"]Yes it will be like my VAG405 but without the VAGCOM capabilities. You will see all the generic.

How does your reader perform with the Fiat specific codes?
Have you a list of of all their codes?

Perhaps I should rephrase from 'cannot use' to limited use maybe[/quote]

The gadget came with a CD which included all the codes, although I'm not sure about Fiat-specific ones, or even if there are any. I did cause one fault by disconnecting the MAF sensor which immidiately showed as an engine fault on the dashboard. I plugged in the OBDC unit which picked up the error straight away and once the fault was cleared I was able to delete the error and now everything is back to normal.

So until I find otherwise I think the unit appears to be good value and does what it's supposed to.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

EOBD was only compulsory for European market vehicles from 2001 for petrols and from 2005 for diesels.
A standard EOBD code reader will read ALL vehicles from those dates on EOBD related faults. As this software is mainly to cover engine emission related data, then the codes that you get are standardised codes and descriptions covering faults on the engine (and sometimes transmission).

If you need manufacturer specific codes (airbag, abs, tpms. srs etc etc etc) then you need a manufacturer specific code reader or a reader capable of multi-vehicle coverage.

Note that the same fault on a vehicle may trigger both an EOBD code and a manufacturer specific code, and may then need to be cleared seperately


----------

